# Problems with style 5 wheels



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I took the 528 in to get my state inspection, and unfortunately I failed because 2 wheels were bent (NH checks that sort of stuff). I knew I had at least some balance issues because the car would "flutter" around 65mph.

The service associate at the dealer said, "oh yeah, style 5 composite wheels - they look good but people always have trouble keeping them in balance"

So, I was curious if anyone else here had the style 5 and had had any problems, or had swapped them for another style.

Hopefully the car will be back by tomorrow or thursday, it's fun to drive, in a different way from the 330 but still fun. :thumbup: 

--pete


----------

